# What do you think of her?



## woodleighcreek (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is my 5 week old black jersey wooly doe. She has a good coat colour, head and ears, but I'm not sure on her body shape. Sorry the picture is so bad.


----------



## Country Heart (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry, but I can't see the picture on my computer.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

Wish I could help but unfortunately can't open the picture.  If you could repost picture, I would love to see.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 28, 2011)

Now even I can see the picture!

There are some picture of HIM (just found out he's a buck) on my Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.167171080022716.43040.139468392792985 

He is not posing correctly though.


----------



## hoodat (Jul 28, 2011)

What great looking little fuzzballs. I've never raised that breed so I don't know what they are "supposed" to look like but they look fine to me. They're certainly well taken care of.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks! I love them so much. I got an opinion from an experienced breeder of Jersey Woolies and I have decided to keep him. He is my first homebred baby that I'm keeping and I will show him Augest 6th.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Thanks! I love them so much. I got an opinion from an experienced breeder of Jersey Woolies and I have decided to keep him. He is my first homebred baby that I'm keeping and I will show him Augest 6th.


Good Luck!   First homegrown baby at a show!  You should start that binder now.  For your own successes.  

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Connorrm (Jul 29, 2011)

He looks cute and about on point for where he should be. Ears look well furred, coat looks cottony but that's to be expected. You don't have him properly posed so I can't really tell much.


----------

